
RIM: a leap ahead in user experience, but can it execute? | VisionMobile: blog - atularora
http://www.visionmobile.com/blog/2011/01/rim-a-leap-ahead-in-user-experience-but-can-it-execute/
======
slantyyz
I think the real challenge will be if they can give the TAT team the authority
to win the user experience battles that they'll inevitably have with the
development teams.

That's pretty typical with an engineering centric company like RIM.

